# Fishing in Iraq



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I just want to say hi to everyone. It looks like yall are doing well back home and the fishing is good. the fishing is rough out here lots of beach i guess the tide is way out. i'm still waiting for it to come in. there are some really big bull sand fish out here which go crazy when there's a wind blowing. i'll have to take a photo of one next time i get out. lots of bait out here like the camel spider for one. 

well yall keep catching those fish i'll be back in about a year. i'm thinking of going on one of those 52hr big E trips when i get back. i could use some ideas on stuff i need to get for it like types of reels, rods, lures, jigs, ect stuff like that.


Talk to yall later

Charles


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

God bless you brother, and be safe over there.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

Be safe and God bless, There is no telling what you might catch over there. SAY, how is the hunting?


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

do u use those camel spiders for bait i have seen a picture of them they are scary-- when i was over there the first time we tried to take care of sadam-- no one told us of those scary things


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you for you and your families sacrifice. I really appreciate what your doing {and your unit} for our country. Keep safe. You are in my prayers.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

hey dude be safe over there be 2 cool & write back love what ya"ll or doing I"LL pray for ya"ll god bless you ALL. jwcoop


----------



## Brian F. (Jul 22, 2005)

God bless you, Surfcowboy - thank you for all you're doing and get back home safe. In the meantime, you have to check out one of Saddam's former palace grounds. The Hawaii National Guard 100th Battalion was stationed at one of these the last couple of years and they tried their hand at catching whatever was in the huge lakes there. Lots of odd looking stuff and the only familiar thing was grass carp but it was fishing and it held them over for a bit.

Aloha!
Brian F.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

Thank you all. I'm at a place called tallil it's south region of irag there is a river just north of me. i haven't left the base i'm a helicopter mechanic so all my work is here.


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

*thanks*

hi charles, first of all let me say how grateful i am for you and all the others for serving. thank you, thank you, thank you! 
my husband and i LOVE to fish!!! the pic of you with the shark is really cool.i have been trying for the last 2 years to catch a BIG one,,with no luck. we catch a few small ones but nothing really big. we bought a kayak and now my hubby paddles the bait out, drops it and we wait.while we wait we fish for other fish..trout or just whatever bites.we have also caught a few bull reds. its so FUN!! i just know next summer we will get a really big shark.we have both been fisher people most of our lives and its such a fun thing to do,,the kids enjoy it also.. do you hunt?? we do that also.
better go.. just know we will pray for you and your safety. may GOD BLESS you,Charles and all the others. take care,
mrs.wushizfishin,
phyl


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

When you get home you can catch some more of these monsters. This pic still cracks me up. Take care of yourself over there.


----------



## tjftmf (Nov 21, 2006)

Just a quick note to say " THANK YOU "


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Surf Cowboy, you can fish in the lake beside the waterpoint, it has fish in it and I have seen a few rods bent. I was going to go one day when I took off early and on my way we got called to the bunkers, so I never went back. I am further North now at T-3 CSC Scania. No water up here, but we do have some black scopions for bait. Stay safe and God Bless what you are doing.


----------



## surfcowboy (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm down in a place called Tallil i wouldn't know where to get a poll. there are a few tanks around the base. 

well you have one with those black stinger. i haven't seen any yet.

thank you all for you support 

Charles


----------



## glassminnow (Sep 1, 2004)

Will pray for ya. Best of luck on the hook wettin'. Could you do me a big favor and scratch one of those Apaches behind the ear. Your job is one of the most important.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you for doing a great job When you get back give me a PM and i will take you bay fishing and gigging ..look foward to hear from you keep us posted we are all pulling for you guys


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Charles, God bless you son. If you find a place to fish, let us know. I'm sure we can scrape together a "care package" with enough to get you fishing. Keep your head down and your eyes open. Keep us posted how yer doing...........Jay


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

Cowboy, get you a care package sent from home, You will have fun on light tackel, When my wife sends me a package from Manvel it gets to Tallil in about 6 or 7 days. The big tank between the Water point and the ball fields does have fish in it. Mainl grass carp and some kind of catfish. Stay safe.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

i just want to thank joe and surfcowboy to being in Iraq and say safe and hope you get the hook wet and catch some fish


----------

